# a good heater?



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

What's a good brand of heater for an aquarium?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

jager is pretty good


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Visi-therm Stealth is another good one.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to vote for Stealth heaters. I used to use jager but they have FAILED misserably on me in the last year!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

stealths all the way


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Definitely Stealth. Avoid Hagen and TopFin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Visi-Therm Stealth.


----------

